# Along the Guadalupe



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Took a walk south of Seguin on the Guadalupe and found a couple of birds I haven't seen lately. The fawns were just outside of our house.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

That first pic, the birds wing are beautiful. Cool capture.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you both for the comments. The Bluebirds just moved in a few weeks ago. The Scissortails I see all the time but usually don't have a camera with me.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

love nature thx for sharing


----------

